# What is the average size for a upper left/right chest logo?



## drunkswithapress

I'm considering a job where a customer wants a left/right front chest/breast logo. What is the average size of this print and how do you get the correct location? This is only my second job and the first was just a full back print. Any help would be appreciated. 
Brandon


----------



## degaje

The average size is somewhere between 3" x 3" and 4" x 4", but if the image is taller it can go longer nowadays. 

Generally the print starts approx 1-2" left of center on the shirt and is centered around the same height as the armpit of the shirt. Larger shirts may need the image fartehr to the left.

One trick is to tape a print out of the logo onto a shirt you are actually wearing in the spot you think it should be on you, "measure' it out somehow, then adjust for different sizes just a bit. then just align each shirt on the platen to acheive that location.


----------



## thutch15

I use min of 3.5" up to max 5" in any one dim.


----------



## LaTonya

I use a 3X3 or 3X5 if tall 3X5.
LaTonya


----------



## easyrider1340

I usually do mine about 3.5" x 3.5". That size fits nice on a koozie too, so if i've got time and want to impress the customer, you can throw in a free koozie to market that item, as well.


----------



## GHEENEE1

I usually press my logos the imprintable area of a t shirt pocket. Mike


----------



## mudturtle

Maybe this will help


----------



## ncbigfroot

thutch15 said:


> i use min of 3.5" up to max 5" in any one dim.



thx again i had a brain fart


----------



## mister shirt

Lots of advice here already, and I'm a relative newbie, but as a guide I create L/R breast designs 4.0-4.5 inches square and position them as follows. Vertically aligned beneath the L/R end of the collar (where it meets the shoulder) and horizontally placed so that the bottom of the design is just above an imaginary line connecting the arm pits. Does no harm to get someone to model a garment to test out the proposed position 'in the flesh'.


----------



## metalbone

Hmm I must be way off then and a noob (really I am a noob).

I center vertically the image between the center of the shirt and the sleeve seam, and horizontally center between the imaginary line of the armpit and the bottom of the collar. 

Putting it right on the line of the armpit seems way to low especially for females.

Two hardest thing for me to get right was PT and the stinkin Right and Left chest locations. Chest locations is still a headache.


----------



## Theauldyin42

Thank you for the very useful information kind regards the auldyin 42


----------



## scotiabrooke

drunkswithapress said:


> I'm considering a job where a customer wants a left/right front chest/breast logo. What is the average size of this print and how do you get the correct location? This is only my second job and the first was just a full back print. Any help would be appreciated.
> Brandon


Thanks to all,

Do we generally increase the logo for example medium to extra large

Thanks


----------

